# Smoked Organic Chicken Thighs, Raw Zucchini Noodles, & Crisp Cold Pinot Grigio!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2015)

Happy Tuesday to all!

Today I found coconut at Trader Joe's that was without its husk & so I smashed it open, took the juice, put the lime in the coconut & mixed it all together, then added avocado oil & marinated their organic free range chicken thighs in that!

I smoked those for 22 minutes (next time I will do just 18 minutes but still, they were delicious) with hickory chips on my beloved POS Brinkmann age old smoker; and the smell was like a luscious piña colada! Mind you, I have no idea what a piña colada smells or taste like as I am a wine girl through and through but the smell was outrageous!

I shredded up some zucchini noodles and chopped green onion & cilantro into that too!

And when plating, I doused it all in avocado oil, shaved lime zest, red pepper flakes & red Hawaiian sea salt! Out of this world!!!

This same dish with smoked alligator is sensational and so I may do a repeat next. Meanwhile, thanks for sharing in my lunch!

The pairing today for me was a humble albeit happy Pinot Grigio from Matket Basket (one of the few available and affordable grocery wines that I can drink without a chemical reaction and so it is made well and is bone dry and crisp and terrific): Calappiano is the name, and they make reds that are good too!

Make today delicious!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 9, 2015


----------



## captain randy (Jun 9, 2015)

At the beginning of the thread I was reminded of the Harry Nilsson song.. My mouth is watering! Very nice. I love the fact that its served on a surfboard. Nice touch!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks so much Captain Randy! And yes, that song was reeling through my ambulatory mind as I was cooking! So fun!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 13, 2015)

Happy Saturday to all!

Just back from a night away, I whipped up another round of these for lunch today, (yes lunch for me is EARLY always), and this time I marinated the chicken thighs in the coconut lime juice avocado oil mixture overnight and that made a huge I difference and even resulted in a creamy coconut smell and taste still when plating and eating!

And too, I smoked for only 18 minutes this time, and the rested them for 8 minutes and sliced them out & they were the softest thighs ever! Truly better than the first version and so it's great fun to tweak a dish and get it right!

Black Cyprus sea salt, ground white pepper, avocado oil & lime zest were used just before sitting down to eat. Magnificent! Another Vinho Verde wine. Nice on a hot summer day!

Cheers to all and happy Saturday!!! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2015)

Coconut water marinade...   different....  I keep looking at the coconuts at the store...  maybe it's time to get "daring"   HAHAHAHA.....

The dish looks like your usual..... pffffffftttttt ....  ( I'm running out of adjectives.... )


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 13, 2015)

Dave, thanks tons!

These really still held the creamy coconut aroma and taste when plating and were SO soft now that I marinated long enough, cooked properly instead of overcooking, and also allowed them to rest. Oh to live and learn, right? But good stuff! And I see you sent a note about veggies so I will go check that out too! Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------

